# Restore Deleted Desktop Background Image.



## Lito

How do I restore my old background image? I accidentally saved a different image as a desktop background. Is my old image stored anywhere?


----------



## patrickv

Lito said:


> How do I restore my old background image? I accidentally saved a different image as a desktop background. Is my old image stored anywhere?



yeah it's stored somewhere around in "my documents" picture folder.
if you can't find it though simply do a search for ".jpg" or ".bmp" , you'll surely find it


----------



## Lito

Is that the only way? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## OvenMaster

Did you set it by having the pic in a browser window and then right-clicking and picking something like "set as background image"? If you did that, and you had not opened it first from another location, like a file folder full of wallpapers, then you've lost it. Usually the program you set wallpaper with overwrites the previous image.

Another option: look in 
C:\Windows 
or
C:\Windows\Web\Wallpaper to see if it's there. 

Tom


----------

